# Making a list, need info from some of you!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok starting a little list here, but I am lacking info on many of my friends. If you find your name on this list please PM me with your mailing address.
Thanks
Dave

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti

Most likely I am forgetting names that should be on the list. So I will add them as I think of them. It's just alot to think of all at once.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok a few more.
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa:thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. Look at all the people you left off.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa:thumbs_up[/QUOTE]


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Dang....no Christmas card again his year.:no::no::no:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak[/QUOTE]


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Dang....no Christmas card again his year.:no::no::no:


Well that is a large list for Christmas Cards I would say!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Krys1313 said:


> Well that is a large list for Christmas Cards I would say!!


Wow I almost forgot to add you to the list. 
Please send me your mailing info.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Prag
> Sarge
> Hornet
> jarlicker
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jenny has my info....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Bowgod - sent you an e-mail with my information. If you don't get it let me know and I'll send you a PM. Hope you and your family have a great Thanksgiving.

Rog


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Are the names in red the ones you need or the ones you have?

:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Are the names in red the ones you need or the ones you have?
> 
> :noidea:


Red are the ones he has.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> Prag
> Sarge
> Hornet
> jarlicker
> ...





*PRAG....this could be a trap.......and your name was on the list first!!!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *PRAG....this could be a trap.......and your name was on the list first!!!!*


Oh so someone else noticed I was first. :wink: But I don't think it is a trap - got to believe it has something to do with the "event" that took place just before this pix was taken (at least that's what I keep telling myself over and over)


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Are the names in red the ones you need or the ones you have?
> 
> :noidea:


Yep I have the ones in red. I went back through my records, and found you addy:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh so someone else noticed I was first. :wink: But I don't think it is a trap - got to believe it has something to do with the "event" that took place just before this pix was taken (at least that's what I keep telling myself over and over)


Prag is onto something here:zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Hey Bowgod - sent you an e-mail with my information. If you don't get it let me know and I'll send you a PM. Hope you and your family have a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> Rog


Got it. I had to remember the password for the email I used back in 2004, but I got it. In the future if you need to email me use [email protected], or the email address on my website www.sixxstrings.com


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ[/QUOTE]


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Prag
> Sarge
> Hornet
> jarlicker
> ...


:mg: Friends? Really? You do know most of those folks can hardly drink half a :beer: before they start giggling!(?) But Lucky for you the women are cool......... 

The "Purple sack" man is excluded........... just keep him off the Sedgeway or at least don't let him attempt to drive through doors.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Prag
Sarge
Hornet
jarlicker
Ms. Lucky
Mac
Southpaw
lefty
Hinky
Chris johnson
Roger Harris
The shooter, wife, and dad
The Cogar crew
Yankee
Sticky
ultramag
capemaybowmen
x-hunter
Monti
Matty
Jesse
Jay & Lisa
Nanayak
PQ


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> :mg: Friends? Really? You do know most of those folks can hardly drink half a :beer: before they start giggling!(?) But Lucky for you the women are cool.........
> 
> The "Purple sack" man is excluded........... just keep him off the Sedgeway or at least don't let him attempt to drive through doors.



*Heck most of the men riding that Segway thing ended up with "Purple Sacks".....*

.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

DONNAP said:


> *Heck most of the men riding that Segway thing ended up with "Purple Sacks".....*
> 
> .


You ought to know! :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> You ought to know! :zip:


:behindsof:bolt:


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> You ought to know! :zip:



*Been known to soothe what ails you....*

.


----------

